
So Answer: Which “href” value should I use for “JavaScript links”? - nilsandrey
https://stackoverflow.com/a/138233/2100126?stw=2
======
nilsandrey
I shared the URL directly of the most voted answer (and awarded). I liked that
explanation, but I enjoyed too all the thread in there and in some of the
other answers as well. Something apparently very simple in web development
field but with a lot of details that we can be taking care of.

